# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  قرص صلب من نوعSeagate Barracuda 7200.11

## إبتسام السهم

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
-------------الصور--------------
 
 
------------المواصفات-------------
السعة التخزينة 
750GB
منفذ التركيب على الوحة الام
Serial ATA-300
سرعة نقل البيانات
7200RPM
ذاكرة القرص الصلب
32MB
------السعر--------------

$139.99 دولار<

----------

